# Garmin GPS 60



## Orca99 (19. Februar 2007)

:vHallo liebe Angelfreunde,folgendes Problem:
 Ich habe ein Garmin Gps 60 und das zeigt mir bei einigen von mir eingegebenen Positionen immer genau die entgegengesetzte
Richtung an.Bei Positionen die ich mit der Marktaste gespeichert habe geht es einwandfrei.
Die Positionen die ich eingebe, habe ich aus dem Angelführer Ostsee.
Bitte helft mir,denn wenn man schon mal rauskommt muß das klappen.
Herzliche Grüße Dieter.|wavey:


----------



## Jirko (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Garmin GPS 60*

moin dieter #h

schau doch bitte mal in der menüsteuerung, welche einstellung du vorgenommen hast oder werksseitig bei der richtungsangabe voreingestellt ist > geografisch nord, kartennord oder magnetisch nord #h


----------



## Orca99 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Garmin GPS 60*

Hallo Jirko,
vielen Dank das Du mir geantwortet hast.
Komme ich über Einstellung in das Menü das Du meinst?
Ich habe leider nicht viel Ahnung wenns ins Eigemachte geht.
Würde mich freuen wenn Du mir weiterhelfen könntest.
Herzliche Grüße Dieter.


----------



## AndreL (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Garmin GPS 60*



Orca99 schrieb:


> Komme ich über Einstellung in das Menü das Du meinst?
> Ich habe leider nicht viel Ahnung wenns ins Eigemachte geht.



Hallo Dieter,
also hir helfen dir sicher alle sehr gerne, aber einige kleine Grundlagen MUSST du dafür schon beherschen. Ich würde dir empfehlen erstmal die Bedienungsanleitung zu lesen, damit du weißt wie du in die Menüs kommst, das alles zu erklären ist nämlich doch etwas mühselig.

Aber gut, fangen wir mal ganz von vorne an.
Hast du das Gerät neu oder gebraucht gekauft? Wenn es neu war und du nichts verstellt hast ist davon auszugehen das die Geräteeinstellungen korrekt sind. Ansonsten sind Kartenbezugssystem (WGS 84)  und Kartengitter (hddd° mm.mmm')  zu überprüfen. Der Nordbezug sollte eigendlich nicht so einen Fehler wie du ihn schreibst verursachen, da die Positionen gleich bleiben er aber die Nordausrichtung etwas anders anzeigt. Mein Nordbezug steht auf wahr (geografisch nord) ist bei Garmin etwas anders benannt als bei Magellan.

Wenn diese Einstellungen stimmen hast du das selbe Format eingestellt das dir auch der Angelführer liefert. Was du jetzt noch falsch machen kannst ist die Eingabe selbst. Bei Garmin steht immer zuerst die Nordkoordinate, diese darfst du auch nicht versehendlich in süd ändern, was recht schnell geht aber sowas sieht man normalerweise da ja ein S und kein N davor steht. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für die Ost Koordinate.

Das beim benutzen der Mark Taste alles stimmt ist völlig klar, da dort ja unabhängig von den gewählten Einstellungen die aktuelle Position gespeichert wird.


----------



## Orca99 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Garmin GPS 60*

Hallo Andre,
als Positionsformat war utm ups eingestellt,hab ich jetzt geändert in hddd mm.mmm.
Kartenbezugsystem steht auf WGS 84.
Das Gerät habe ich vor ca.2 Jahren gekauft,kann sein das ich etwas verstellt habe.Wenn man auf Werkseinstellung drückt,sind dann alle meine Daten futsch?

Vielen Dank Andre hast mir sehr geholfen.
Viele Grüße Dieter


----------



## AndreL (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Garmin GPS 60*



Orca99 schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> als Positionsformat war utm ups eingestellt,hab ich jetzt geändert in hddd mm.mmm.
> Kartenbezugsystem steht auf WGS 84.
> Das Gerät habe ich vor ca.2 Jahren gekauft,kann sein das ich etwas verstellt habe.Wenn man auf Werkseinstellung drückt,sind dann alle meine Daten futsch?
> ...



Hallo Dieter,
auf Werkseinstellungen setzen löscht ALLE Daten und Einstellungen die du jemals gemacht hast. Das würde ich mir gut überlegen.
Wenn du das Positionsformat und das Kartenbezugssystem geändert hast sollte jetzt auch alles wie  gewünscht funktionieren. Probiere es einfach mal mit einer bekannten Position aus und laß sie dir auf der internen Karte zeigen.


----------



## Sockeye (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Garmin GPS 60*

Hallo Dieter,

die Einstellung auf Lat/Lon (GG°MM'SS'') und das Datum WGS84 ist zwar eine gängige Einstellung, aber sie muss zwingend mit der Projektion und Datum der Karte übereinstimmen, von der Du die Daten überträgst.

D.h. wenn Du die Information hast, dass die Karte auch im WGS84 Datum vorliegt werden die Punkte im GPS richtig dargestellt wenn es auch auf das WGS84 Datum eingestellt ist.

Wenn Du keine Information über das Datum der Karte hast, ist sie wertlos.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## AndreL (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Garmin GPS 60*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> die Einstellung auf Lat/Lon (GG°MM'SS'') und das Datum WGS84 ist zwar eine gängige Einstellung, aber sie muss zwingend mit der Projektion und Datum der Karte übereinstimmen, von der Du die Daten überträgst.
> 
> ...



Damit hast du recht, 
allerdings ist es nunmal das allgemein gängige Format. Und es passt auch mit dem Format überein, das der Angelführer nennt und damit das das er braucht.....

P.S. das Kartengitter das du nennst ist übrigens ein anderes als das gängige und das was er braucht.


----------



## Sockeye (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Garmin GPS 60*



AndreL schrieb:


> Damit hast du recht,
> allerdings ist es nunmal das allgemein gängige Format. Und es passt auch mit dem Format überein, das der Angelführer nennt und damit das das er braucht.....



Hallo Andre,

WGS84 hat sich zwar als Standard für S 57 ENCs (Elctronical Navigational Charts im internationalen s57 Austauschformat) durchgesetzt, aber in Papierform liegen WGS84 Karten im Promillebereich. Den Angelführer Ostsee kenn ich nicht.



AndreL schrieb:


> P.S. das Kartengitter das du nennst ist übrigens ein anderes als das gängige und das was er braucht.



Interessant, welches ist denn das gängige? Kläre mich doch bitte mal auf.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## AndreL (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Garmin GPS 60*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> 
> WGS84 hat sich zwar als Standard für S 57 ENCs (Elctronical Navigational Charts im internationalen s57 Austauschformat) durchgesetzt, aber in Papierform liegen WGS84 Karten im Promillebereich.



Ausserdem wurde im Zuge dieses Standards das Gitter hddd° mm.mmm' deviniert was deine "stichelige" Frage am Ende gleich mit beantwortet.

Und wovon reden wir hier? Von elektronischer Navigation oder von Papierkarten? Wobei auch die (aktuellen) Papierkarten die ich in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe immer öfter WSG 84 als Kartenbezugssystem aufwiesen, was ja auch sinnvoll ist, da sich die Elektronik immer weiter durchsetzt. Ich habe aber auch keine Lust über sowas eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu führen.





Sockeye schrieb:


> Den Angelführer Ostsee kenn ich nicht.



Und genau dafür mußten ja nunmal die Einstellungen passen, was man klar aus der ursprünglichen Frage herauslesen kann.





Sockeye schrieb:


> Interessant, welches ist denn das gängige? Kläre mich doch bitte mal auf.



Diese Frage hast du dir doch eigendlich selber beantwortet, als du den Standard für elektronische Karten ins Spiel gebracht hast. 
Davon abgesehen werden diese Einstellungen (wie du auch ganz sicher weißt) inzwischen nahezu überall verwendet wo du auf elekrtonischem Wege an Positionsdaten kommst. Das es auch standardmäßig die Einstellung sämtlicher GPS'R von Garmin, Magellan, Lowranche usw. ist spricht auch nicht gerade dagegen das sich dieser Sandard durchsetzt.

P.S. wenn es darum geht Positionsdaten von irgendeiner Papierkarte in einen GPS'R zu bekommen kannst du dir wenn du möchtest ja die Mühe machen mal nachzulesen was ich dazu in früheren Beiträgen geschrieben habe. Das deckt sich ziemlich mit deiner Aussage, aber darum ging es hier nun wirklich nicht.
Und das ändert auch nichts an der Geschichte mit dem Standart für E-Karten und damit für die Handgeräte......


----------



## Sockeye (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Garmin GPS 60*



AndreL schrieb:


> ... wenn es darum geht Positionsdaten von irgendeiner Papierkarte in einen GPS'R zu bekommen ..... Das deckt sich ziemlich mit deiner Aussage, aber darum ging es hier nun wirklich nicht.



Oh sorry, aber ich hatte den Ausgangsbeitrag genau so verstanden. 

Oder liegt der Ostseeführer digital vor?#c  
Ich kenn das Ding wirklich nicht und fand es hald erwähnenswert, das die Welt der Papierkarten in den seltesten Fällen aus Koordinaten im WGS84 format besteht. |rolleyes 

VG Sockeye


----------

